# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Κατάκολου (Katakolon report)

## scoufgian

Ανοιγουμε ,ενα νεο thread,με αναφορα ,σε ενα λιμανι ,που αποτελει το επινειο ,ενος ιδιαιτερα σημαντικου χωρου ,για μας τους Ελληνες,της Αρχαιας Ολυμπιας.Ειναι το λιμανι του Κατακολου,το οποιο καθημερινα ,τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες,δεχεται τουλαχιστον 2-3 κρουαζιεροπλοια,με τουριστες ,που εχουν σαν σκοπο ,να επισκεφτουν ,τον αρχαιολογικο χωρο της Ολυμπιας.Σημερα παραθετουμε ενα αρχειο pdf,το οποιο προερχεται απο τη τοπικη εφημεριδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ και αναφεραται στην προοπτικη ,αξιοποιησης των υποδομων ,που εχει.

----------


## kalypso

Αναμένεται στο λιμάνι του Κατάκολου το Norwegian Jade αύριο 9:00 όπου θα παραμείνει μέχρι αναχωρήσεως 14:30

----------


## scoufgian

8000 τουριστες ,επισκεφτηκαν ,χτες ,το λιμανι του Κατακολου,αφου το λιμανι, προσεγγισαν, 4 κρουαζιεροπλοια...........παραθετουμε το αποσπασμα ,απο την τοπικη εφημεριδα ,ΠΑΤΡΙΣ

----------


## Apostolos

Πώς πάμε εκεί???

----------


## scoufgian

Αυτες τις μερες, αναμενεται η κινηση ,να αυξηθει κατακορυφα.Σχεδον ολα τα μεγαλα κρουαζιεροπλοια, προσεγγιζουν το Κατακολο,πριν αποπλευσουν για Κουσαντασι ή Πειραια.Το παλιο προβλημα ,που υπηρχε ,με το λιμανι, εχει σχεδον λυθει.Η ανακατασκευη  του λιμανιου ,εχει δωσει τη δυνατοτητα ,να μπορουν να δενουν ταυτοχρονα ,περισσοτερα πλοια,με αποτελεσμα, ολο και περισσοτερες εταιριες ,να βαζουν στο προγραμμα τους ,το λιμανι αυτο.Μην ξεχναμε ,οτι το Κατακολο ,ηταν η πατριδα, του μεγαλου μας ,*ΑΥΤΟΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΤΟΥ εφοπλιστη* ,καπεταν Γιαννη Λατση,ο οποιος ,εδωσε παρα πολλα λεφτα ,για να δει το Κατακολο,πληρως αξιοποιημενο.

----------


## scoufgian

Αυτη τη στιγμη ,στο λιμανι του Κατακολου ,το Οcean Village.Kλασικα θα περιμενει ,να γυρισουν ,απο την Αρχαια Ολυμπια,οι τουριστες,για να συνεχισει το ταξιδι του στο Αιγαιο

----------


## scoufgian

Mολις απεπλευσε το COSTA SERENA,απο το λιμανι του Κατακολου με προορισμο τη Σμυρνη και παραμενουν στο λιμανι το MUSICA,το ORIENT QUEEN και το OCEAN VILLAGE.Για την ακριβεια ,το ΜUSICA εκτος λιμανιου.

----------


## scoufgian

Σε συνεχεια ,του παραπανω Post,δημοσιευουμε το αρθρο ,που ειχε χθες ,η τοπικη εφημεριδα *ΠΑΤΡΙΣ* με τιτλο "*ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ!8000 ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΧΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΚΟΛΟ*",Ολο το αρθρο εδω.

----------


## scoufgian

Στο λιμανι του Κατακολου,αυτη τη στιγμη, ειναι αγκυροβολημενο ,το COSTA EUROPA
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7199

----------


## Trakman

Σημερινή φωτογραφία από το πανέμορφο Κατάκολο. Δυστυχώς για λίγο έχασα το LA BELLE DE LADRIAT!! :Razz:  :Razz: 
Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις αλλά και το ίδιο το χωρίο με εντυπωσίασαν!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

σε ευχαριστω γιωργο για την ανταποκριση απο τα πατρια εδαφη και νερα. η διαμορφωση των εγκαταστασεων και η επεκταση εγινε  πριν 3-4 χρονια για να εξυπηρετουνται τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που προσεγγιζουν αλλα και για να εξυπηρετηθει ο στολος των λεωφορειων που μεταφερει τους τουριστες στην αρχαια ολυμπια, το σταδιο και τα μουσεια της.  κατα καιρους ο χωρος του παρκινγκ εχει χρησιμοποιηθει για να γινουν αγωνες δεξιοτεχνιας αυτοκινητων! πρεπει να σημεωσω οτι  η κινηση που παρουσιαζει το λιμανι ειναι λιγων ωρων ισα-ισα για να γινει η επισκεψη στον αρχαιολογικο χωρο. για διανυκτερευση δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να εχει γινει κι αν εγινε, πρεπει να αποτελει σπανιο γεγονος. και παλι σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Trakman

> σε ευχαριστω γιωργο για την ανταποκριση απο τα πατρια εδαφη και νερα. η διαμορφωση των εγκαταστασεων και η επεκταση εγινε  πριν 3-4 χρονια για να εξυπηρετουνται τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που προσεγγιζουν αλλα και για να εξυπηρετηθει ο στολος των λεωφορειων που μεταφερει τους τουριστες στην αρχαια ολυμπια, το σταδιο και τα μουσεια της.  κατα καιρους ο χωρος του παρκινγκ εχει χρησιμοποιηθει για να γινουν αγωνες δεξιοτεχνιας αυτοκινητων! πρεπει να σημεωσω οτι  η κινηση που παρουσιαζει το λιμανι ειναι λιγων ωρων ισα-ισα για να γινει η επισκεψη στον αρχαιολογικο χωρο. για διανυκτερευση δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να εχει γινει κι αν εγινε, πρεπει να αποτελει σπανιο γεγονος. και παλι σε ευχαριστω.


Δική μου χαρά Κώστα! Είναι υπέροχο μέρος για ημερήσια βολτούλα! Με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα! Καταπληκτικές λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις, μεγάλοι χώροι, και το χωριό και η γύρω περιοχή, με το πράσινο να δεσπόζει από πάνω, πανέμορφα! Και μάλιστα παρόλο που δεν είχε κρουαζιερόπλοιο (το έχασα για λίγη ώρα! :Very Happy: ) είχε πολλούς Έλληνες στα ταβερνάκια και η περιοχή έσφιζε από ζωή! Δεν είχα ξαναπάει, με κέρδισε όμως και θα ξαναπάω σύντομα! :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δική μου χαρά Κώστα! Είναι υπέροχο μέρος για ημερήσια βολτούλα! Με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα! Καταπληκτικές λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις, μεγάλοι χώροι, και το χωριό και η γύρω περιοχή, με το πράσινο να δεσπόζει από πάνω, πανέμορφα! Και μάλιστα παρόλο που δεν είχε κρουαζιερόπλοιο (το έχασα για λίγη ώρα!) είχε πολλούς Έλληνες στα ταβερνάκια και η περιοχή έσφιζε από ζωή! Δεν είχα ξαναπάει, με κέρδισε όμως και θα ξαναπάω σύντομα!


 αν σου πω οτι το καλοκαιρι τα βραδια η κινηση ειναι ελαχιστη και κοσμος πολυ λιγος θα με πιστεψεις? γι αυτο και δεν πηγαινω γιατι δεν υπαρχει ψυχη, αν και υπαρχουν μπαρακια και ψαροταβερνες με καταπληκτικο ψαρι. σε πιανει μια θλιψη με εικονα αδειων δρομων και μαγαζιων απο κοσμο αυγουστο μηνα, δυστυχως. με το καλο να ξαναπας!

----------


## .voyager

Ο κύριος λόγος που έχει τουρισμό το Κατάκολο είναι η Αρχαία Ολυμπία. 
Στα πέριξ υπάρχουν πολλές καταπληκτικές παραλίες, ωστόσο, και μερικά από καλύτερα Resorts (συντομά θα αυξηθούν, μετά και τις πυρκαγιές...).
Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι ο Δήμος εκεί διατηρεί και την πατρική οικεία της οικογένειας Λάτση, που έχει δωριστεί από την τελευταία στον πρώτο, καθώς η οικογένεια έχει τις ρίζες της εκεί (κι όχι σε κάποιο νησί με "εφοπλιστική" ιστορία, όπως η ¶νδρος).

----------


## sylver23

και εγω το θεωρω πολυ γραφικο λιμανι.ειχα παει το τριημερο μια βραδυνη βολτα για να ξεφουσκωσω απο το πολυ φαι σε αμαλιαδα και πυργο.
στον αριστερο λιμενοβραχιωνα οπως βλεπουμε την θαλασσα εχει μια πινακιδα που λεει -επικοινωνηστε με το καναλι 12..!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία από το Κατάκολο, αφιερωμένη στον moutsokwsta και το scoufgian!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία από το Κατάκολο, αφιερωμένη στον moutsokwsta και το scoufgian!


 σε ευχαριστω γιωργο, καλυτερη δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι πραγματικα!

----------


## scoufgian

no comments for the picture.Ετοιμασε καμια μερα τα μπογαλακια σου να παμε να φαμε κανα ψαρι.Σ ευχαριστω George

----------


## moutsokwstas

πραγματοποιηθηκε χτες το μεσημερι στις 12.00 στην αιθουσα του μικρου συνεδριακου κεντρου της νομαρχιας στον πυργο, ευρεια συσκεψη και παρουσιαση της τροποποιησης προγραμματικου σχεδιου master plan του λιμανιου του κατακολου. στη συσκεψη κληθηκαν τοπικοι αρχοντες και φορεις της περιοχης της ηλειας, καθως και φορεις του κατακολου οπως ο προεδρος και το τοπικο συμβουλιο, οι προεδροι του επαγγελματικου αλιευτικου συλλογου και των ερασιτεχνων αλιεων, ναυτικοι πρακτορες, ο πλοηγος του λιμανιου και πολλοι αλλοι

_πηγη  εφημεριδα πατρις 08/04/09_

----------


## moutsokwstas

το ομορφο Κατακολο σημερα το πρωι .........Σημερα τιμησε το λιμανι με τη παρουσια του και το MSC POESIA.στις photo 1 kai photo 2,εικονες απο το ομορφο ψαροχωρι.στη Photo 3 το MSC Poesia ενω στη photo 4 πανοραμικη αποψη του λιμανιου

----------


## polykas

_Όλα τα λεφτά η τέταρτη φωτό.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Κώστα..._

----------


## Leo

Κατάκολο 14.09.10

DSCN3743kata.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω :http://www.ilialive.gr/ilialive-%CF%...%83%CE%B7.html

----------


## KOMAJEC

Eυχαριστούμε Ionian Star! 
Θυμάμαι πάντως τον Οκτώβριο του 1988 και για διάστημα περίπου δύο μηνών τα τότε πλοία της γραμμής Ζακύνθου - Κυλλήνης (παλιό Ζάκυνθος, Πρωτεύς, Δ. Μοίρας) εξυπηρετούνταν _κανονικά_ από το Κατάκολο λόγω των ζημιών του λιμένα Κυλλήνης από τον μεγάλο σεισμό του Βαρθολομιού. Αργότερα, κάποιο καλοκαίρι της δεκαετίας του '90 η Κοινοπραξία εκτελούσε κάποια δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα για Κατάκολο και θυμάμαι μάλιστα είχε ταξιδέψει και η μητέρα μου με το αυτοκίνητό της.

Θα μου πείτε, άλλα πλοία εκείνα, με πιο κοντούς καταπέλτες, κ.λπ......

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ και μετά από τη διασταύρωση των πληροφοριών μου οφείλω να διορθώσω: Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 _δεν_ ήταν η Κοινοπραξία που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ζάκυνθος - Κατάκολο αλλά κάποιο _υδροπτέρυγο_.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφορία για τα υδροπτέρυγα!

----------


## SteliosK

*Ολοκληρώθηκαν τα έργα στο λιμάνι του Κατακόλου για την ενίσχυση της κρουαζιέρας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι της κρουαζιέρας το Κατάκολο*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...iera-katakolo/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

8.500 επιβάτες κρουαζιερόπλοιων βγήκαν σε μία μόλις ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Κατακόλου Στην Αρχαία Ολυμπία κατευθύνθηκαν οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες 4.5.2017 | 11:49 Tweet Send Mail SHARES 167 ΣΧΟΛΙΟ 1       Περισσότεροι από 8.500 επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν χθες από τα τέσσερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έδεσαν στο λιμάνι του Κατακόλου. Οι περισσότεροι από τους επιβάτες επισκέφθηκαν την Αρχαία Ολυμπία, αλλά και γειτονικές παραλιακές περιοχές, αφού οι πολύ καλές καιρικές συνθήκες τους οδήγησαν στην απόφαση να κάνουν ένα θαλάσσιο μπάνιο.   Όπως ανέφερε σε δηλώσεις του στο ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ ο αντιπρόεδρος του λιμενικού ταμείου Κατακόλου Σάκης Αντωνόπουλος η χθεσινή άφιξη των τεσσάρων κρουαζιερόπλοιων που μετέφεραν συνολικά 8.733 επιβάτες, αποτέλεσε μία τονωτική για την τοπική οικονομία, διότι όπως εξήγησε, «έστω και τα πέντε ευρώ που μπορεί να άφησαν, αγοράζοντας κάποιο αναμνηστικό, σημαίνει κάτι για την τοπική οικονομία». Παράλληλα, πρόσθεσε, ότι «μισθώθηκαν λεωφορεία και ταξί, για την μετακίνηση των επιβατών σε Αρχαία Ολυμπία και παραλιακές περιοχές και ως εκ τούτου υπήρξαν έσοδα για επιχειρήσεις και επαγγελματίες».   Επίσης, ο Σάκης Αντωνόπουλος ανέφερε ότι τα τέσσερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έδεσαν στο λιμάνι είχαν συνολικό πλήρωμα 3.416 ατόμων και όπως σημειώνει, «μπορεί να μην βγαίνουν από τα πλοία όλα τα μέλη των πληρωμάτων, ωστόσο αυτοί που έχουν την δυνατότητα να εξέλθουν, αφήνουν κάποια χρήματα στην τοπική αγορά». Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό που υπάρχει, μέχρι το τέλους του έτους αναμένεται να υπάρξουν περισσότερες από 260 αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων.   Ακόμη, όπως είπε στο ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ ο Σάκης Αντωνόπουλος υπάρχει σχεδιασμός, ώστε να έχει οφέλη και η πόλη του Πύργου από τις αφίξεις των κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Ειδικότερα, σχεδιάζονται κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις μέσα στην πόλη, ώστε να μπορούν να κινούνται και να σταθμεύουν τουριστικά λεωφορεία που θα μεταφέρουν επιβάτες κρουαζιερόπλοιων, οι οποίοι θα επισκέπτονται το κέντρο της πόλης και το μουσείο.   «Ευελπιστούμε», τονίζει ο αντιπρόεδρος του λιμενικού ταμείου, «ότι με αυτή την πρωτοβουλία αρκετοί επιβάτες θα επισκέπτονται τον Πύργο, με ότι θετικό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται για την τοπική οικονομία» Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

----------

